# Kinross Golf club



## grumpyjock (Jun 21, 2011)

They have renamed the Red and Blue course to Bruce and Montgomery.
Lets start with the Bruce or Red course a parkland of the old style, trees and water in abundance.
The shorter of the 2 but the hardest with tight fairways and tough greens.
In excellent condition with the ammount of traffic and the weather that they have had over the winter.
The Montgomery or Blue is well laid out and a tough course.
Easier than the Red but still very dificult, the greens are punishing and difficult to read.
All in all the course were in excellent condition and after  the rain drained well with only a few damp patches.
The clubhouse has an outstanding bar menu and reasonable prices.
The visitors changing room was available but with only 3 shower cubicles a scrum could ensue if a few groups came in together.
An outstanding venue and with the hotels within walking distance.
Would recomend to anyone going to the Kingdom to play golf.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers buddy, I have a free voucher to use at Kinross, what course would you recommend???


----------



## Steve79 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice one, will have to keep it in mind for when i come up at the end of July.

as mentioned above what course would you recomend?


----------



## John_Findlay (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree with Chris. Nice courses...and difficult. I played the Montgomerie with my pal a while back (actually it was August 2007...jeez) and was most impressed. I hope you don't mind me putting up some photos, Chris?

They had a deal on at the time that if you broke 80 then you got another free round. We were both playing pretty well at the time and thought "no sweat". 85 & 87 shots later!

















































Sure anyone would enjoy them. The Montgomerie certainly has one of the best par 5s I've ever played. Double dogleg jobby with trees. Lovely.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah - Kinross - fond memories.

I started golf there when it was a 9-hole course. That was 55 years ago, playing with clubs inherited from an elderly aunt which I carried on a 6-mile bus ride to the course (on Sundays in those days that qualified you as a bona fide traveller, which allowed you to drink in hotels - you couldn't drink otherwise). My sole claim to fame was losing grip on follow through with my driver on the 3rd tee. The club went backwards, cleared the clubhouse roof and landed near the first tee.


----------



## Steve79 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice photos, its only 10 mins from where we are staying so could well give it a go.


----------



## quinn (Jun 22, 2011)

thats some driver your holding  is it legal


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 23, 2011)

Good photos John I take it thats the Monty you played?
I would recomend the Bruce as they have course planners for this one but not the Monty.
That zigzag par 5 is good got a birdie on for 4 points.
The Bruce does give you the impresion of space and you never see any of the other players.
That 1st tee with the hidden green and the road down the right, god i hit the road and it bounced all the way down and into the trees. 3 off the tee and a brand new wilson staff gone for a burton.


----------

